# APR/MAY 2WW TESTERS.....TTC with TX ~ Part 2



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME........Loads of love and luck to everyone 

deb30 5 Apr IUI  
gameforlife 5 Apr IVF 
aliso1 5 Apr IVF 
Hope 2 B 5 Apr FET 
reikilisa 5 Apr IVF 
nedwards IVF 
ritzisowner 6 Apr FET 
City Chic 6 Apr IVF 
suziegirl64 6 Apr FET 
startingover 6 Apr ICSI
druzy 6 Apr IVF 
alessandra 6 Apr IVF 
aweeze 6 Apr IVF  
woodsy 6 Apr IVF  
Jess75 7 Apr ICSI  
Terry 7 Apr ICSI 
Pepper 7 Apr ICSI 
sussexlisa 8 Apr FET  
xmissnawtyx 8 Apr IVF 
JED 9 Apr ICSI 
ophelia 9 Apr ICSI 
choccolatti 10 Apr ICSI 
Heena 10 Apr IVF
Nti 12 Apr IUI 
als2003flower 12 Apr IVF 
Springtime 13 Apr IVF  
Colette 13 Apr ICSI 
yonny 14 Apr IUI 
Jane-K 14 Apr IVF 
Lynnm 14 Apr IVF 
Clarky 14 Apr ICSI 
maria21 16 Apr ICSI  
nab 17 Apr ICSI
leanlean 17 Apr IVF 
Harps 19 Apr ICSI 
foxymcfox 20 Apr ICSI 
GAC ICSI
shortbutkute 20 Apr ICSI 
Andie78 20 Apr IUI 
sharon-Andrew 21 Apr IVF
rosielee 21 Apr IUI 
Skye 22 Apr ICSI 
Jeps 23 Apr IUI 
Pri769 24 Apr IUI 
kellydallard 25 Apr IVF 
Northern Sky 25 Apr IVF 
suzie-wong 25 Apr IUI 
Kitty Q 25 Apr FET 
CathE 27 Apr IVF 
capricorn_girl 27 Apr IVF 
mini-me 27 Apr IVF 
Tay 27 Apr IVF
cambee 26 Apr ICSI
Polly71 27 Apr ICSI 
Dooleys 28 Apr ICSI 
SpookedOut 28 Apr FET 
peewee55 IUI
salisbury 4 May IUI
Gailp 4 May FET 
Niki W ICSI 
kags ICSI
amanda_hd 8 May FET
Catharine 9 May ICSI
Little Pip 9 May IVF
Angel-A FET
Mrs-GG 10 May ICSI
noodle 10 May IVF
Luc 11 May FET
Katie G 11 May FET
molly mo 11 May IVF
kerrys 11 May
Rocky 11 May 
scrappy 12 May IVF
kizzymouse 13 May IUI
elemnat 20 May ICSI



Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Foxy  Really sorry hun....take care of yourself

Welcome Kelly to the 2ww......i've put your test down as the 25th, is that right? Good luck to you 

Hi Rosina ~ welcome to you too, Benji looks really cute  Have you decided when to test yet?

Polly ~ welcome to the 2ww and welcome to FF  Loads of luck to you for this cycle.....i can't even begin to imagine what you must have been through, i'm sure theres a wee angel looking over you all.

Maria ~ congratulations.....thats fab news!! 

Lean ~ congratulations to you too.....enjoy every second and please do IM me if you need a hand getting around the boards. I'll leave you the link to the 'waiting for first scan' board if you want to go and join the others there  Here it is hun: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,54475.10.html

Sharon and Skye ~ fingers crossed for you both  

Hope everyone's ok 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi everyone

I just thought I'd share the story of a girl I've been chatting to on another thread.  She has been on 2ww, getting AF pains, back ache etc. then the last 2 days she's been spotting.  Today was her test day.  After her blood test she went to the clinic to book a follow up appointment to decide where to go next.  Whilst she was doing this the nurse came in and told her she had a BFP.  I don't think anyone could have been more convinced it was a BFN!!  I just thought some of you might take heart from this story  

Is anyone else testing tomorrow?

Harps
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Sorry I have not had loads of time to read back to do personals,

Loads of luck to all those testing v.soon       

Harps-any news hunny,really hoping you get your much deserved bfp  

Lizzy-thanks for adding me to the list hun,you got it right  

Well this 2nd week is litterally killing me,started to get some different pains in lower abdomen last night but they are not there this morning  I was feeling quite posotive last week but I am finding it so hard this week.It does not help with me analysing every bloody symptom.

Hoping everyone else is doing ok

Kelly x


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Hello, can I join the April/May testers?   I'm currently 9 days past ET and, clearly, going slowly demented.  Feeling very sick at the moment, which I am telling myself is most likely down to progesterone...  Test date is 25th April, a whole 15 days after ET!

Re. being certain of getting a BFN, that sounds exactly like me last time - I had heavy spotting, pains, etc etc and could not have possibly been more certain that it was BFN - was completely gobsmacked to get a BFP!  Unfortunately it didn't last, but still.

Good luck to the testers.


----------



## sharon-Andrew (Feb 7, 2006)

Don't know if this is a good sign or not but last night as I was in bed I suddenly felt really sick, so sick that I was actually heaving and this has happed again to me this morning, still feeling it, like I want to heave and I have felt a little light headed at times and sweaty.

Has anyone had these symptoms?

thanks girls for listening.

sharonX


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Sounds just like me Sharon... really sick off and on, and also quite dizzy at times.

I'd forgotten how much of a nightmare the 2ww is, with all this uncertainty and agonising over "symptoms"!!


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

thanks for the welcome lizzie, my dog is my baby boy, he is soooo adorable and when the chips are down, he gives the best hugs  
i wish everyone here a hooooge BFP well all deserve it so very much. im thinking i might test sat am if no af, but my last cyclogrst is friday night, so now im thinking wait til sunday. to be honest.......... i just dont know 
the closer its getting the worse it is, im going ctrazy i think lol 
best of luck everyone   
love rosina xx


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

OMG OMG - It's a   for me - I'm over the moon...  

To all of you still waiting I really had no idea in my 2ww.  My only clue was to wake up suddenly at 3am this morning feeling really sick and hot (just like you Sharon!!).  Otherwise a few AF cramps and PMT over the 2ww and some hot flushes....  But, my HCG is 268 which apparently is nice and strong.

Good luck to you all and thanks for your lovely messages

Harps      
x


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

to you Harps!!!  Fantastic news.


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Harps - Was just about to ask how it went today

Harps and Lean -       
          
Sending you lots of 
Foxy - So sorry the old witch turned up..     
Polly - Welcome, so sorry to hear what you have been through  and I relly hope this is the one for you 
Andie -  for tomorrow hun, hope you get your BFP hun 
Sharon -   for Friday - hope you get your BFP too hun 

A big   and  to everyone else

Pri...xx


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

HI NORTHERN SKY HUN GOOD TO HAVE YOU HERE A FELLOW ABERDEEN TX LASS   I HAVE TEST ON SAT 
SHARON MY TUMMY HAS BEEN QUEEZY FOR DAYS A CROSS BETWEEN SICKY FEELING AND AF THREATNING ME, BUT NOT HAD ANY AF CRAMPS YET AND THEY R DUE TODAY. MY ARMPITS R SOAKING WET TMI BUT ITS OK I DONT GET SMELLY IN FACT I DONT USUALLY SWEAT EITHER!!! . BEEN HAVING KILLER HEADACHES BUT NOT SURE IF ITS TENSION HEADACHES WITH ALL THE STRESS  . I HAVE HAD 2 DIZZY SPELLS TODAY SO FAR. LETS HOPE ITS ALL IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION HUN XXXX
HARPS OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Don't test until the 28th April, but hope its ok to join you. Only 6 days in & going loopy already  

Harps Congratulations   

Dooleys


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya girls,
          sorry 2 butt in, just wanted 2 tell Harps that Emily JB was askin after u.
I should b joinin u with any luck 2 moro on 2ww, i'm havin e/t 2moro.x
  2 all


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

HUGE CONGRATS HARPS


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Harps on your   hunny

Well I test tomorrow,  but really feel like AF is about to arrive back ache, twinges and feeling really tired and grumpy.

Thanks everyone for the well wishes, will let you all know result
Luv andie xxx
  to all of you


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Harps ~ yey, fab news!!! Congratulations  Be very happy and healthy hun 

Northern Sky and Dooleys ~ welcome  Hope everyone here can help you from going too nuts  Loads of luck to you both 

Niki ~ good luck with ET tomorrow 

Rosina ~ don't think i could have got through all the ttc without my fur babies! Hope you get that BFP too hun 

Good luck tomorrow Andie   

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## cambee (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Thank you for the welcome - it's good to be amongst others who're going through the same thing.  I forgot to say that I'm testing next Wednesday 26 March.  Can't believe I've still got a week to go   

Harps - Many congratulations on your  (hopefully I'm getting the hang of these symbols) 

Skye - Thought I'd mention I'm also getting very hot at times (unlike me), but alternating with being cold.  Can't work out what's going on - it feels really strange.

Dooleys - welcome - I've only just joined in this board too. 

Andie - Good luck for testing tomorrow.

Sending lots of these to everyone    

Cambee x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Cambee.....sorry, i missed you out and didn't welcome you hun (have sent some bubbles to make up )

Have updated the list for you....loads of luck 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

HI Ladies, can I join you?

I did a natural fet this month. Test is 28th April. 8 days/9 sleeps (well nights in bed) to go!

Good luck to everyone on this thread. 

SpookedOut


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Morning 
Just to let you all know it was  .
Feeling really sorry for myself this morning.
Have to phone hospital today to find out whats next
Luv andie xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Andie78 so sorry you got a bfn. Big hugs to you. Take care sweetie,Love Mel***


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

SO SORRY ANDIE78


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

CAMBEE HERES HOPING ITS A GOOD SIGN I WILL LET YOU KNOW IM TESTING ON SAT


----------



## sharon-Andrew (Feb 7, 2006)

Girls, advice pleeeeease

The saga continues (nothing is straight forward with me!!).

Did two Clear Blue normal HPT yesterday and both were faint positives.  Did a digital last night and this morning and they NOT PREGNANT, but they seemed to take a while to register and when I removed the cartridges, both had two blue lines on them, one darker than the other.

Still spotting, a little more today, dark brown,  so this is worrying me also.  Still feel nauseated.

Any thoughts on this girls!!!!!

SharonXX


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Sharon, that sounds like a BFP to me, congratulations!  The digital tests will, I think, only register as "Pregnant" over a certain level... I know this from my m/c last time when I did a test despite knowing that my HCG level was dropping   and it came up as "Not Pregnant" although I knew from a blood test that I still had a positive HCG level.  (Does that make sense?)  And yes, there were two lines inside.

So I think congratulations are definitely in order.    Don't worry about the spotting, I know it's never nice to see it but as long as it's brown, it isn't much to worry about.


----------



## sharon-Andrew (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Northern SKy

But the brown has turned to a pinkish red now and is slightly heavier but I don't have any cramps.  Still sicky feeling.  Don't know what to think now.  Have to wait till tomorrow for HCG blood test.


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

It's agonising, isn't it... I've been there so can pretty much imagine how you are feeling at the moment.... sending you lots of good wishes and sticky vibes.


----------



## sharon-Andrew (Feb 7, 2006)

do you think that if it were full blown AF coming I would be having cramps etc??

Just checked again and doesn't seem so much now.

God, I just want to know one way or another.  

Oh well, off to CUBA in 2 weeks time if it's a negative.  Something to look forward to at least.


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Cambee* Thanks hon. I'm testing on the 28th 2 days after you. Good luck.

*Andie* Really sorry 

*Sharon* Keep positive. I agree with Northern Sky. Getting ready to celebrate for you 

Dooleys


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Me again  

Forgot to ask  Only on day 6 of 2ww but am constantly hot, worse than when dr, is this a side effect of the cyclogest? a good sign? or just me going   
Also feeling quite icky this morning (could be Dh cooking!!) Am i going mad  
HELP!!!

Dooleys


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Andie-so sorry about your BFN hunny,we are all here for you   

Dooleys-good luck for the 28th  

Sharon-stay posotive hunny,thinking lots of posotive thoughts for you   my mate on the other board had all different colours of bleeding before she got her bfp,she is now 12 weeks.

Spooked out-welcome to the thread hunny,loads of luck for the 28th  

Cambee-hi hunny,I know what you mean about the wait,I am driving myself mad,I test the day before you,loads of luck    

Niki w-loads of luck for e/t hunny

Sorry if I have missed anyone,just starting to get to know you all 

Well I am really driving myself mad,cant stop coming on here lately. I keep getting a feeling that af is on her way and its scaring the **** out of me.I have been really posotive up to now but now I am really worrying that its over. lets hope not eh??

Love to all

Kelly

ps-I am due to test on tues by taking a sample to my clinic,I have to wait till the next day for the results. I cant wait that long and have bought a 1st response,do you think it would be ok to test on Sunday??

oops-dooleys just saw you post before me-I am terribly hot at night,sweaty and everything!! Might be the cyclogest,stick with it sweetie


----------



## cambee (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning all,

Lizzie - Thank you so much for my bubbles - my first - they're lovely.  , but I'm not sure I deserve them, as I didn't feel forgotten because you put me on the list when I first joined the thread a few days ago    It was just I disappeared after that, worrying about my symptoms.   

Andie - I'm so sorry about your result. 

Skye - Keep me posted and really good luck    

Kelly - That's really hard having to wait a day for results - I'm testing at home, but not sure I'll last until Wednesday. If I get through the w/e without   I know I'll want to test as I have a v. short cycle.

Dooleys - I'm on day 9 and been feeling v. hot, but alternating v. cold for about three/four days now.  It's very unlike me - I'm not on cyclogest though. 

Actually I was wondering if anybody else has had to do a couple of pregnyl injections during the 2WW for support, instead of using cyclogest?

I'd better go and do some work - I keep saying that.   

Take care all and   ,

Cambee


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi my name is Suzie-wong and i am also on the 2WW day 10, 
Like alot of you i am going mad what with the not knowing.
  Kelly; You seem to be about the same as me preparing to test on the same day (Tuesday) and like me you have got one child already.
Does your son "Oliver" know what you are going through or have you not told him like i have not told my daughter "Chantelle"?? I've not told her as the last time i fell i told her then i miscarried at 12 weeks and it effected her really badly.

Kitty Q; You seem to be around the same time as i am, I've been reading your daily diary and we seem to be having the same symptoms what with the tummy pains ect, I hope all is okay fingers crossed as i've noticed you have not done anything for today yet so i am sending you lots of P/E    

Lots of luv and luck to both of you and anyone else who is on the same 2WW
            Hugs & Kisses      
                  Suzie-wong


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Afternoon everyone  

Cambee & Kelly thanks for the info  
Ahhh Cambee, bless you   Am puffed out blowing you some more bubbles.  

Dooleys


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

I am so sorry girls but I started to bleed today    went out to the pics with Oli and dh and couldn't even concentrate on the film.Got home and went to loo-more blood.So what did I do next??yup you have guessed it I DID A HPT    I am so sorry but I was just looking for a reassurance if that sounds mad,it was    (only just read struthies post about first response being crap) so now my head is in a tizz,just wanna hit the wine bottle and its so hard to keep it together in front of Oli.

Apologies for doing a test,couldnt reason with the good Kelly in my head that all you lovelies had told not to do one.

kelly


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Kelly I'm so sorry honey    Don't hit the wine, is it full AF or just a small amount?. Don't give up hope as you say everyone seems to say 1st response are  .
   
Dooleys


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Morning ladies
Just want to say thanks for all your lovely posts after my   yesterday, the   also decided to rear her ugly head this morning so not feeling to good in myself. Have to go to clinic today to get more meds (I think) and find out when next scan is etc.

Sorry this is a bit of ME post will do personals later when I am feeling a bit better in myself.

Luv andie xx


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

So sorry, Andie.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Thanks all ssssoo much for your replies,I callaed the clinic this morning and the lovely nurse had a good chat with me,she said ignore the test and throw it away and forget about it.And that the bleeding could be one of the embryos's coming away and that the other one could be fine even with the bleeding.She has said I can take a pee sample in early Sunday and they promise to get me the results the same day. I have been told to rest so thats what I am gonna do.Will kepp you all posted

Love Kelly x


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Kelly* That sounds really positive honey. Keeping everything crossed for you on Sunday. keep us posted. 

*Andie* So sorry 

Hi to everyone else   

Dooleys


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Kelly - That is good, stay   hun and   for Sunday....Its all crossed for you 

A big   to everyone else, hope you're all doing well... Anyone testing this weekend ?

Well Im now 3 days away from testing, yesterday and today I have some brown spotting...I dont know if I should be excited and put it down to implantation or if its just because of my endo ?  Can anyone help...pls?      I think Im now getting impatient, was really stroppy with DH last night too...felt like I had bad PMT.. ^beware^

Pri..xx


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Pri, I think brown spotting could be anything or nothing... I had it for several days last time (and got a BFP), haven't had any this time, but I do normally tend to get it before AF arrives.  It could be implantation, but there's no way of knowing at the moment unfortunately.... but as long as it's brown rather than red, it's nothing to worry about!

I'm going demented today, had horrible AF pains last night and wouldn't be surprised to see the  show up at any time - no sign yet, though.


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Northern Sky - Stay   - I also hear a lot of girls go on to a BFP and have AF pains
Your test date is a day after mine - Will you be good and be able to wait til then.. I dont know if I can


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Pri - I was very, very tempted to do an HPT last night, but I'm actually too much of a coward... much as I would love to see a BFP, the fear of a BFN puts me off!!!

Feel weird today.  Not AF-like, exactly, but sick and achey.  Really don't know what to think at the moment - veering between cautious optimism and extreme pessimism!


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi northern sky / pri you are borth testing the same day as me lets hope we can stay   until then i hope the spoting comes to nothing pri try and rest if you can ;;;i feel hoter today hope this not going to come to anything 

kelly rest babe as much as you can and lets hope the clinic right are keep my fingers crossed for you ;;;

      lots of luv and hugs
                      suzie-wong


----------



## shortbutkute (Feb 14, 2006)

LizzyB & all the other lovely ladies on the 2ww

I haven't posted on here for a long time but have been following everyone's progress daily.

I had my blood test yesterday and it was a  .  It's really strange typing that but fantastic at the same time.

Stay   and happy ladies.  I hope your dream comes to you all soon.

xx
shortbutkute


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Shorthbutkute

          
     

Sending u lots of 

Pri...xx


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

shortbutkute congrats


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi girlies
Just a little update been back to clinic today for more tablets they have arranged a scan on  Wed 3rd and if all is well with my follies I will get basted on the 5th, this is our last attempt at IUI so a lot is riding on this one.

Kelly - I have everything crossed for you for sunday hun

Shortbutkute-   hunny on your   has it sunk in yet.

Mel, Skye, Dooleys and Cambee thanks for the support the last few days and of course to anyone else i have missed my head is all over the place at the minute.

Me and DH were gonna go to cinema tonight but ny tummy isnt to good what with the   turning up so were staying in with a dvd and I am gonna be naughty and have a glass of wine or 2   infact I am that p***** of i think i might have a bottle

Anyaway thats it for now sending you all loads of    
Hugs and stuff 
Andie xxxx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Andie

Hope all goes well for your scan on the 3rd, you deserve it   
Have a few drinks for me   & be as naughty as you want.  

Sending you loads of   

Dooleys


----------



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Can anyone give me any positive vibes?
After 2 days of no spotting I've now started fresh bleeding but not full on af and no cramps. My boobs are completely deflated and no longer sore. I'm not due to test til tuesday but I'm going to test tomorrow. Doesn't sound very positive does it.
I'm now going to e-mail the lottery fund to get funding for us all. It appears that the staff at Manchester United are having a gym built to get them fit thanksto the lottery fund.   Im sure they always get lots of perks already. I'm going to ask them for a gym at our new hospital too and some pampering for the nurses.


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Morning ladies, how you all doing??

CathE, it's not over just cos of a bit of spotting!! Loads of girls get that and go on to get a positive and maybe you will too!! Lots of positive vibes coming your way!!!!!!    I hope and pray that you get a  !! Good on your for writing to the lottery. Go girl!!!

Andie78, I am so pleased for you!! I hope that it all goes to plan. Good luck this time!!

Shortbutkute, I'd been following your 2ww diary and when I saw your result, the biggest grin spread over my face. I was so happy for you, I could have danced!   Have a happy and healthy eight months.

SuzieWong, Northern Ski, Kelly and Pri - good luck for test day. Fingers crossed that you all get a     

Dooley, looks like you are the same as me - on day 8 now. I've been getting hot too. Don't know what it means though (if anything). 

Cambee, I see you're day 11 now, getting close eh Good luck to you too!

As for me, I'm feeling ok. Not quite as chirpy as I have been. I think a/f is due around Thursday and feel a bit pmtish. That being the case, I'm beginning to think this might not have worked. It's the first time I've seriously entertained the possibilty that this might not work since e/t - I don't know why, but I just thought that it would work, but I don't think it helps too much to dwell, so I'll just try and keep busy. I may end up doing a test early (it's only day 8 today though, so I suspect that's a little early.....). 

have a good weekend. I'm off to buy some stuff for my new jazzy breadmaker (ok, so it's maybe not jazzy, but hey, it makes absolutely ddddddeeeeeeeelllllliiiiiiicccccciiiiioooouuuuuussssss bread!!) Hmm, can taste it already!

Spookedout


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Well I have got up this morning and I am bleeding quite abit now and its no longer brown,its red  I called the clinic again who have told me to hang in there and rest and to still take a pee sample in the morning,promised they would get me the results tomorrow too.

I really think its over though and dont want to accept it,I have been so posotive through all this and it has taken so much out of me and I haven't made any plans for if it doesn't work so my head is in a huge mess at the mo. Dont even think we could go again if we wanted to cos we are broke,why is lide so crap??

Kelly x


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

HELLO SUZIE-WONG thanks for asking how I was I haven't been on this thread

before I've noticed a few familiar names with reading the diaries I've updated 

my diary today things haven't gone well last few days I had a bit of light pink blood

it was only a bit and had nothing since then ,don't know what to think.

How are you getting on? Its one big rollercoaster from hell this 2ww.

GOOD LUCK LADIES LETS HAVE A GOOD MONTH OF


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about your bleeding, Kelly..... good luck for tomorrow.

SpookedOut, I just loooove my  breadmaker, it's definitely my favourite kitchen appliance!  Got it for my birthday last year, and it has been used so much - we never buy bread any more!  Don't read too much into feeling pmt-ish, it's entirely possible to feel that way and still get a BFP, and many people do!


----------



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry Kelly to hear of your bleeding.
My af is now in full flow so I think a bfn for me but I'll test tomorrow
Cath xx


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

WELL ANOTHER BFN FOR US. WILL HAVE ONE MORE TX AND THATS IT FOR US. WILL BE 3 MONTH BEFORE WE START AGAIN.
GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE ELSE.


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hiya Chicks 

*Skye*  really sorry.

*Cath & Kelly* Hold in there. They say it's not over till the fat lady sings & i ain't singing  . Good Luck both of you 

*Spookedout* Don't test early   We gotta stick this out together. We may be going   but it'll be worth it. When your tempted to  just make some more bread 

Hope everyones having a nice sunny weekend

Dooleys


----------



## foxymcfox (Jan 30, 2006)

Skye -  .  Know what you're going through. Keep strong
Kelly - hope you're ok and the bleeding stops  

love to all 

xxx


----------



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone
It's a bfn for me. I tested 2 days early as af arrived. 
Good luck to everyone else who's testing.
Love Cath xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Cathe- so sorry hunny,How unfair!!!! Sending you loads of love to get through this 

I am just waiting for the clinic to call me,dont think it will be good news though as I am bleeding loads

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

for us,cant  even think about whats next  

Kelly x


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

So very sorry honey!!   
Yonny x


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

and me, bfn at 5am this morning,    hope you are all ok, love and hugs being sent your way.
if is evil, why 
i can only think it will make us even better parents when we do get the chance of holding our own child. i was destined to be a mum, and i will.......... whatever it takes
  to all the  girls. 
lots of love 
rosina xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Skye, Kelly, Cath and Andie ~ just the biggest hugs, it's horrendously unfair and i'm so sorry 

Sharon ~ how are you getting on hun?

Welcome Spooked Out, Suzie-Wong and Kitty ~ good to have you all here, loads of luck and sticky vibes 

Cambee ~ everyone deserves bubbles  How are you doing?

Shortbutkute ~ congratulations hun, enjoy every wonderful second 

Hopefully i'll have my laptop back tomorrow so i can keep up a bit more....i've been a bit absent!!!

Hope everyones ok,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Rosina ~ posted at the same time as you hun. I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN 

IF is evil and it is so unfair......and i hope more than anything that you and all the ladies on here will reach their dream,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi all, 
sorry Kelly you must feel so sad     and nothing any one says will make you feel any better!! don't be hard on yourself ;;; and give yourself time LOTS OF HUGS AND LUV ;;;
  KITTYQ -hope you are ok thanks for asking how im doing ;;; and lots of luck to you xx
  well i'm so so feel weak /sick and abit tearfull not sure how its going to go    
GOOD-LUCK TO EVERYONE    
LUV&HUGS
Suzie-wong


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

HI ladies

RosieLee, Kelly and CathE, I am so very sorry you were unlucky this time round. My thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope that you have the time and space to deal with this set-back and decide what's best for you to do in your own time.

Lots of love
SpookedOut


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

So, so sorry to hear about the BFNs


----------



## cambee (Nov 4, 2005)

Skye, Cath, Kelly and Rosina,

I'm so sorry to read about your test results and just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you.

Take care,
Cambee x


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Cath & Kelly*

Just wanted to say how sorry i am.  Thinking about both of you & your dh.

Dooleys


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya all, So sorry 2 Skye, Cath, Kelly an Rosina 4 ur results, sendin u all a big


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi girls
just wanted to let u all know ... i got a positive  result on sunday 16th april but on friday i was taken into hospital with heavy bleeding my hcg levels at that point were 1 thousand and 9 hundred but they told me it didnt look good as i had lost so mmuch blood i had to go back tonite to get a repeat blood test and it 5 hundred and 71 im so devestated i cant put into words how i feel right  now this is my 3rd miscarriage please pray i get thro this just want to thank you all for being such a support to me thro this treatment esspesially clarky and blu thanks girls good luck to you all luv maria xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

HI there!!

Maria- I am SO SORRY to hear your devastating news.My heart goes out to you.
Take care and all the best in the future.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## sharon-Andrew (Feb 7, 2006)

Soooo sorry HHH and Sky- my thoughts are with you and everyone else who had a BFN.

Well my saga continues.  Had bHCG on Friday and it came back as a weak positive (18.7) so I had to have another test today.  Can any of you girls give me some hope please.  Do you know of anyone who had low levels but still went on to fulfil their dream?


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

so sorry girls for your sad news my heart goes out to you all xxkitxx


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Sharon.... congrats on your positive test, and good luck for today's results... when will you find out?  I do know of people who have had similarly low levels and had success - I think there is a thread in the "Voting Room" somewhere about this.  Good luck again and lots of sticky vibes... have you had any spotting or bleeding at all?


----------



## sharon-Andrew (Feb 7, 2006)

I've had spotting since last Thursday, just when wiping really.  No cramps.  Just all this waiting is sooo upsetting, plus I have lost a little weight.

How do I look at the voting thread?


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi Sharon,

There is a girl on the ARGC thread who had a low positive of 18 I think and is now 22 weeks pregnant.  I hope this helps.  

Love 
mimi-me xxx


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Sharon, this is the thread I mentioned:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,35036.0.html


----------



## sharon-Andrew (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks

Mini-me where do I find this thread?


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Sharon!

I started a thread on "ask a fertility nurse".It's on page 7 and there's a woman who replied to me there with HCG of 18 as well. Have a look .Good luck!!!

Love/Ophelia


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

HI Northern sky!

Just read somewhere you're testing tomorrow. As a fellow Aberdonian I want to wish you all the best and GOOD LUCK! for tomorrow.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

I don't believe it..........  

Due to clinic for blood test tomorrow (15 dpt), and wasn't remotely tempted to test early, but have just seen a bit of pink spotting, had a complete freak-out and decided I couldn't stand it any longer.

It's a BFP.    Two nice clear lines.  Control line came up first and I thought huh, a BFN, then the second one immediately appeared....

Now I'm scared... hope this spotting doesn't turn into anything........ don't think I can stand it if history repeats itself.


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

congrats northern sky  congrats northern sky  congrats northern sky 

hi hun i had spotting well bleeding and as you can see everythings fine 
all the best 
love nikki

congrats northern sky  congrats northern sky  congrats northern sky


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks, Nikki.  

I keep staring at this pee stick and its two lovely dark lines in disbelief... please, please let this one continue!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Northern sky!

Really happy for you and congratulations!!
I'm sure you'll find all is well when you test tomorrow.
Sending you lots of sticky vibes!!!

Good luck/Ophelia


----------



## amanda_hd (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi i'm new here and not sure how to post - hope this works.  Had my ET last Wed on 19, and have to wait until 8 May to test - my clinic has bizarre protocols.  Now 5 days post ET and have no symptoms!!!  This was my first FET and had a 5 cell embie with a bit of fragmentation and a 2 cell good quality embie replaced.

Anyone else worried and looking for pg signs??

Amanda


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya all,
           Northern Sky- congratulations, wow, i bet u can't believe it     sendin u loads of   
           Amanda- welcome 2 ff an the 2ww  i had my little embies put back on thurs, an i'm not sure weather i feel any symptoms or not, got some little twinges down below, but that could b just the last of the pain from e/c, also i had a bad nite mare last nite  an it was really vivid, which i don't normally have, could b just goin batty  or maybe lookin into things 2 deep!
sendin u loads of      an some bubbles


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Maria ~ nothing good i can say hun, really just so sad for you. Much love and many hugs xxx

Amanda ~ welcome to FF and welcome to the 2ww  Wow, what a long wait you have......good job you've found FF to help you through it 

Sharon ~ fingers crossed for your levels....did you find the post?

Northern Sky ~ congratulations hun....thats great news. Be very happy and healthy 

Love and luck everyone,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## amanda_hd (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi Lizzie

thanks for the message - so glad to know that i am not on my own. Dont know how i will make it through to May!! 5 days post ET and trying to read into every twing! 

From what i have read symptoms dont appear yet anyway so will calm down and keep with teh positive thoughts.

Looking forward to getting to know everyone better.

Dust and glue to anyone that needs it.

Amanda

p.s how do i but my 'history' at the end of my post as i have seen on others


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Amanda,
        if u go 2 ur profile, then forum profile information, then where it says signature, u put ur details in there.x


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi ffs!

Maria -  I've got everything crossed for you both. I can't imagine the fear you hold right now. I'll pray that your little bubs gets stronger and sticks around for you and d/h.   

Sharon andrew, congratulations on your wonderful  . I hope that your blood test showed a rise in your HVG levels. Fingers crossed.

Northern Sky, huge congrats!! What wonderful news. I hope it all goes well for you.   

Hi birthbaby - glad to see that everything is fine!! 

Hi to Amanda, you've reduced your wait to single figures now! I know what you mean about symptom guessing. I'm on day 11 today and have been driving myself round the twist trying to interrogate my symptoms....it's just evil  

Niki, congrats on successful e/t and I hope your embies are snuggling in now. Take care.

Hi to everyone else. Sorry if I've missed personals, its getting hard to keep up! But hello to Cambee, dooleys, Mini-me and Suzi Wong.

As for me, I'm on day 11 and have been driving myself up the wall assessing symptoms. Some of you may have been reading my 2ww diary and will know exactly how doo-lally tap I'm getting. Bubbles required to keep me sane girls please!!!!

Hope you all have a good day.

lots of love

SpookedOut


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Sharon,

If you click on Main Category folder near the top of the page, then click on the ICSI section and you should find the ARGC thread.
Alternatively,

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,55580.10.html

Hope this helps.

Hello everyone else, hope you're all bearing up well. I'm going a little stir crazy, thank goodness I've only got 2 days to go. The 2ww has passed quite quickly so far, but now I'm counting the seconds. 

Sending babydust to all,
     

Love,
mini-me xxx


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi all 
     northen sky / kizzy q CONGRADULATION ;;

 FOR ME ITS BAD NEWS    tested today which was my test day and got NEG and now just started to bleed i can't stop crying even though it was our first go at IUI, we've been through so much with miscarriages and then having to have my tube removed a year ago. life seems so hard we had to go private or wait over two years ;;; with my dh just qualified as a nurse and no job only bank work available at the moment.
    thanks for your support on this site you are wonderful girls who understand ;;; not like people who dont have to go through this to get their DREAM ;;;;
       all the best to all you lucky one's
                   luv Suzie-wong


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Suzi Wong* I'm so sorry honey. Don't give up hope. It will happen  It's our 1st go at ICSI & i'm due to test on Friday but have started to bleed slightly yesterday, feels like the end of the world but, am holding out for a miracle. Take care of each other

Dooleys


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Suzie... I know how devastating it is to get a negative.  

Clinic just phoned with my blood test results.... HCG level of 1154.


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Suzi, so sorry hun, thinkin of u an sendin u a big 
Northern Sky, well done with ur results, u give us hope.x


----------



## salisbury (Jan 6, 2006)

HI Girls,
     Looks so lovely here i wont to join in, Day 5 of 2ww, and I'm starting to go mad, on the dreaded cyclogest pessaries, getting loads of cramps in lower ad and back, is this a side affect of cyclogest??   
    How do you all keep busy ?? don't get me wrong I've got loads to do but keep day dreaming  hhhhhhelp  
                                      Good luck to you all


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya Salisbury,
              an welcome 2 the 2ww, i'm also on day 5, an goin out of my mind   lookin into every feelin an twinge 2 deep. i hope u don't mind me askin.......but which door are u usin 4 the cyclogest, i found the back door v painfull in my belly, but front enterence seems fine. could b down 2 them.x


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

good luck and welcome salisbury xx
how you doing? i think mild cramps and lower back ache is a side effect of the cyclogest. it was for me anyway, but it can of course mean other things are going on.    
try not to go too   over it all, easier said than done i know. but fingers crossed for  you bothxxx

northern sky, sounds great,  enoy it hun xx 
suzy, sorry to hear your news, hope you are feeling a little better xx
maria, oh hun xx    my thoughts are with you both xxxx 
hi and good luck to everyone, sorry if i have forgotton anyone, takes along long time to get through everyone. and im a dizzy blonde  
just to keep you informed on me, af due on friday. tested sunday.    4 days late today. nothing so far. going out of my mind. again
good luck and best wishes to all
love rosina xx


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Just a quick update. It's over for me this time. A/F arrived in full force this afternoon. Unbelievably early (it's never early!) I tested using a clearblue. Negative. I'll test again in the morning (day 13), but I'm fully expecting it to be negative. I am setting about accepting that fact over the course of this evening. I would rather not hang onto false hope and don't want to consider any fanciful ideas that it might still be positive. I've got to be realistic. This isn't just spotting. It's full on a/f. 

Good luck to everyone else. I'll keep all my fingers and toes crossed for you all. 

SpookedOut


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Spooked out* Am so sorry  I am still hanging onto a small glimmer that it might work, but think you are probably more sensible than me.

Talk to you soon
Dooleys


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi SpookedOut,

Looks like we're in the same boat.  My af looks like it's starting too - brown spotting started this afternoon and getting redder now, so should be in full force tomorrow.  I should be testing (blood test) on Thursday but I've never had af before testing.  Af is early for me too, I'm 12 days post ec.  I know exactly what you mean about accepting the fact over the evening.  

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Mini me. I'm so very sorry. There are no words.

SpookedOut


----------



## Polly71 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I haven't posted on this thread before, but have posted a couple elsewhere, however I have been avidly reading this one.

I would like to tell you what's happened to me over the last few days because I know that some of you may find it useful/interesting.

I had ET on the 11th April and I test on the 27th April.

ET was traumatic to say the least, was kept waiting 3 hours and then told just at the point of putting the embryos back in that my cervix hadn't repaired properly after the stillbirth and I could have problems and would probably need a stitch....nice timing!!!!

Anyway, came home distraught and convinced it wouldn't work.  That we were never gonna get any good news.

Was really quite sore and was being monitored for OHSS.

I've suffered with AF type pains and pains into my groin from about day 8.  So much so that the hot water bottle was my best mate for a couple of nights.  Then on day 10 I had some spotting, not a great deal but enough to scare the sh!t out of me.  I was really confused because I'm doing the daily gestone injection and everywhere you look it says "no bleeding on gestone".  Had another small show on Saturday morning and then nothing else.  The AF pains have continued and I'm still getting them now.

Anyway, on Sunday morning I couldn't bear it any longer and I tested (naughty I know) but I just wanted to put myself out of my misery.  It was negative so I did another one, which again was negative.  I quickly wrapped them in toilet paper and hid them because I hadn't told DH.  I then did another test this morning which again was negative.  I was gutted and went back to bed for 3 hours.

When I got up I thought I'd get them out and have another look.  I couldn't believe it, each one had turned to positive.  I then read the instructions and realised that they take 5 minutes to develop.  I'd not been giving it anywhere near that before I'd hidden them away.

So this lunchtime I went to Boots and bought a double pack of their own HPT.  Did it straight away and there it was a BFP.  Couldn't keep it in any longer and told DH that he's gonna be a Daddy.

I know I've been really naughty, but I was going out of my mind, I'd been in so much pain and then the bleeing, I was convinced it hadn't worked.  So now I'm 99.9% confident and just need the clinic to confirm on Thursday.

I hope that some of that info maybe gives some of you a little reassurance/hope/or whatever it is you need to get you through the hell that is the 2ww.......

Good luck to everyone who's testing soon and much love to those who haven't made it this time

Sorry it's been a long one!!

Take care

Polly
xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Polly-thats brilliant news sweetie. Congratulations on you BFP. I hope it all works out for you. Take care, Mel***


----------



## salisbury (Jan 6, 2006)

HI Girls 
Brilliant news Polly  Your input was a big help to me Thanks  
Niki W.. 
        front door for me Hun, that seems to be OK, but I'm like you, thinking to much about every twitch, how bad are your pain's  ?? as last night they got really bad for me. I've got my Fingers crossed for you   Please do let me Know how you get on, I'm testing a week on Friday How about you??


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi 

*Polly* Thats fantastic news 

*Salisbury*Good luck with your  Hope you're not going   yet 

*Mini-me* How are you today

I've had no bleeding overnight or this morning, but i just feel different today. Boobs are no longer massive, stomache has gone back to normal, well as normal as it ever was  . But not ready to give up until Friday when i'm due to test. I know i'm ignoring the obvious but trying to keep positive til the end 

Sending everyone    

Dooleys


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi girls,

Polly - congratulations!    
So glad things have turned out well for you.  Good luck with the blood test tomorrow. xx

SpookedOut - hope you're ok.  

Dooleys - I feel normal too.  But the spotting has continued - still brown , probably just to tease me!    Having on-off af pains, not so much twinges, but a dull ache, which makes me think af is definitely on her way - just the cyclogest trying to stop it!
Good for you on having a positive attitude, wish I could.  Ordered take away last night (but didn't give in to the wine though    ) and planned a long haul summer holiday online.
Will still go for my blood test tomorrow though.

Hi and good luck to everybody else.     
Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya all,
        Mini me,sendin u loads of     hun
Hope ur o.k. 
        Spooked out- sorry ur   reared her ugly head. sendin u a big  
            Sailsbury- i'm testin a week 2moro, but it couldn't come quicker! i have been havin little twinges rite in the middle of my lower belly (not my upper ) not like pains, but it's hard 2 describe, just twinges, but they seemed 2 have calmed down 2day, (on day 6) Good luck with ur 2ww  i will keep u posted chick! 
Dooleys- Hiya....i'm followin ya! Glad 2 c ur positive chick! don't give up   
Sendin loads of   2 all


----------



## Babyk (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi Niki W,  glad to see a name I'm familiar with hope everythings going well for you.  I keep having the odd twinge in the lower tummy but putting it down to my ovaries getting back to normal.  Have been feeling sick every now and again that has to be off my pregnl injection.  1 thing I want to ask is that i have noticed allot of girls are using pessaries would they be doing a similar job as the pregnl injections that I had to take before and on ET.

Wishing everybody all the very best of luck.

Lov Karen


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya Karen,
              The pessarys are Progesterone, an as far as i know they r 2 keep the lining of ur womb nice an thick, so 2 encorage implantation, an u put 2 up a day, 1 in mornin, an 1 in eve. I don't know much about pregnl jabs, but have heared others talkin about jabs after e/c & e/t. Glad 2 hear ur well  Good luck with ur 2ww, bring on those symptoms!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone....hope you are all doin ok 

SpookedOut, Suzi and Mini me  I'm so sorry for your BFNS....thinking of you all xxx

Karen and Salisbury ~ welcome to you both, sending you much luck and babydust 

Polly ~ congratulations hun, really lovely news 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Niki* 
I'm staying positive no matter what, don't worry not going completely   . 
Sending you    

Dooleys


----------



## Babyk (Jan 16, 2006)

Evening Girls,  A little bit of advice needed here.  I am on day 3 since ET got in from work this evening and have the most terrible AF pains in my stomach and back if I didn't know any different I could swore it was on its way could this be possible or is it something to do with pregnyl injections or is near to the time of my little embies implanting.

I really don't feel to good and had a little   when DP came in as it just couldn't be over already.    much appreciated feeling very deflated  .

lov and   to everyone

Karen


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

I just wanted to offer my thanks to you girls for your support today. Obviously, I am not the first person to get a BFN on FF and I won't be the last. Your heartfelt messages made me feel that people really do care, even though sometimes I feel I'm on my own with this and for that I am so grateful. 

For everyone who took the time to say a few words, thank you. No need to say your names. You know who you are. I bless you all and wish you all the best for the rest of your cycle. I'll be saying a wee prayer to the man upstairs and also putting in a "cosmic order" for you all to get your BFPs!! (Well, if it can get Noel Edmonds back on the telly after all this time despite THAT beard, surely a few BFPs will be nothing..........  

Lots and lots of love and   

SpookedOut


----------



## capricorn_girl (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi,
    Just to let you know i got a BFP today though i have to have another blood test on sat as my level is low only 26 hcg dont understand that much what it means ill keep you posted good luck to you others  
Love Leanne xxx


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Not good news from me    A BFN.  Didn't do blood test as af starting.  Did HPT and that showed one line as usual.

Good luck to everyone else.  

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Sorry I didnt come on earlier but Ive been moving and not had access to the Internet
I also got a BFN - was absolutely distraught        I know Im not the only one, but I just 
felt like it was the end of all and Im never putting myself through this again... I had two juicy follies and DH   was also good....lining was also good...

Well since then I went back to the hospital on Monday for them to say, we dont know why it didnt work, it should have done, everything was fine, but there is only a 10% chance.          And that we should have one more go before deciding what are next option will be... 
So I have this month to chill (or at least try to chill) and then go my third and final IUI next month...

Just want to say a huge 
    to Northern Sky, Polly and Leanne
     
Sending u all lots of 

A huge       for Skye, Cath, Maria, Kelly, Suzie Wong, Spooked Out and Mini Me...  I really am sorry girls.. Will you all be trying again ?  If so I wish you the very best of luck

 to all the  
      

Pri..xx


----------



## Angel-A (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi all,

Thanks to Lizzy for pointing me to this page, it all sounds so familiar.

My heart goes out to those of you who got a BFN, i know how you feel having had four of those to date  .  Don't give up, there's always hope   

Congrats to those of you who have struck it lucky, it must be a brilliant feeling and hopefully we will all get there one day  

Karen, the pessaries are used to thicken the lining of your womb, i don't like them cause its a case of what goes up... !!!, think i'd rather have the jabs (well, prob not as i have a needle phobia).

I had my third FET yesterday so am only just beginning the horrendous 2ww (well, 17 days actually for some reason, just to make it even more unbearable), i'm finding it harder to cope with the more i have to go through it but c'est la vie 

Good luck everyone 

Angel-A (new member)


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya all,
            Angel A- Hiya   an welcome 2 the 2ww, i hope all goes well 4 u an loads of symptoms. Good luck  
            Pri 769 & Mini Me- so sorry 2 hear of ur BFN, sendin u both some big    
            Capricorn Girl- congratulations on ur  thats fantastic news!    
Hope everyone else is o.k, sendin u all


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey everyone,

Mini and Pri ~ take care of yourselves both of you......wishing you so much luck for the future 

Angel ~ welcome, good to have you here. Loads of luck to you and 

Leanne ~ congratulations  I'm keeping everything crossed for your levels on Sat 

Hows everyone doing?

Lizzy xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi ladies, I'm back for round two!!!   

Had 2nd iui today, didnt feel a thing!! But I am now, awful pains in left ovary, where I had three good follies, am I ovulating?!    I am so bloated with it too and havent touched a pessary yet!!! 

How long do   live for after being inserted I was basted about 1.30pm.

Well good luck to all you ladies, I have to wait 17 days and if no af I can test so its 13th May for me!!


----------



## amanda_hd (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi everyone, thanks for welcoming me here.

Sorry i have not been on to reply to everyone sooner, having major distraught days.  
Was feeling quite positive, had a few cramps, little backache and sore boobs - then yesterday woke up feeling great with no symptoms whatsoever.

Convinced that it is all over for me know can not muster any   it is 2 weeks post transfer on wednesday and even though i am not supposed to test until monday 8 may have decided to test at 14 days post ET so i can go out and enjoy my 4th wedding anniversary on 4 May and not be thinking about this cycle.

Sorry to send negative vibes just cannot lift my spirits - i hate this 2ww!!!

amanda


----------



## Nellie30 (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi Amanda
Had to reply to your post....Dont give up!!! I had a couple of days not feeling so good on my 2ww, and then towards the end I felt fine not a symptom in sight, I tested early day 13 & day 14 and all of the tests are showing positive, I havent had it confirmed yet as my clinic dont test till 15dpt, thats today, but as I have to post the blood off to my clinic it will be Monday before I hear. I only did the test to confirm my worse fears and now I have hope.

Thiking of you and sending loads of    

Nellie


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kizzy ~ welcome back  Loads of luck to you hun!

Amanda ~ sending you loads of positive vibes  Try not to worry too much about symptoms (or lack of them).....seems like anything goes as far as symptoms are concerned!

Nellie ~ congratulations......i'm sure you'll be getting fab news on Mon 

Take care everyone.....love and luck to all,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Dooleys - hope you got some good news today.    

Thanks for your kind words girls.  

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya Girlies,
            Kizzy mouse- Good luck with ur 2ww, sendin u loads of     
              Amanda- Sorry 2 hear ur feelin down, like u, i'm on 2ww an not really feelin anything, don't know what 2 think, but stayin positive till the end, hope u feel better after readin Nellie's post, it def made me feel better, sendin u loads of


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Ladies

May I join in?  I had ET on Thursday (27th April) and my test day is Wed 9th May.

I'm going a bit bonkers already so heaven knows how I shall be towards the end.  Eek.

How easy should we be taking it?  The first day home, yesterday, I laid in bed all day but was terrified of going to the toilet.  Whereas today I've kind of forgotten about things and have been running up and down the stairs and loading and unloading the dishwasher and doing the washing up.  Do you think this is okay?

Also, has anyone had any sort of discharge after ET?  I had a strange little lonesome blob which I was convinced were my little embies summarilly wrapped in goo and dispelled my body just hours after they were put in.   

Sorry it tmi  

Luv
Cat


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Test day was yesterday, & it was a   unfortunately   . But we won't be giving up as it was only our 1st attempt & we have 3 frozen embryos. It just wasn't meant to be for us this time round. Thanks everyone for your support   have really needed it, you've stopped me from going      quite a few times  

Good luck everyone, sending you all     

Dooleys


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear that Dooley, look after yourself.

Catherine, I am a day behind you, testing 10 May. I too had some bloody discharge after ET and was a bit panicky but I think it is just from generally being prodded about. I am sure that is what it will be for you too.

Can I join you girls in the dreaded 2ww please?

Helen


----------



## amanda_hd (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi all, thanks Lizzy, Nelly and Niki for your very kind messages

I felt a bit more positive today and bloody tested with an early test kit!!!!  DH talked me into it as he was still convinced that it would work!  Anyhow - was   which i did expect but now DH is having a major sulk.  I know i did bad - dont shout    

Felt like it was all over before it began - should i test again later or is 10 days post ET too early with an early test??  Some girls i know have tested at 12 days with day 3 transfer embies.  I dont know how old my embies were when they were transferred   

They were frozen at pronucleat stage and thawed the day before my ET - i am clueless.

Thank you all for being so welcoming and kind

 

amanda x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Sounds aas if you tested way too early Amanda


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for all the messages after my bfn. i wasnt ignoring anyone my comp broke down the next day.just got back from the shop


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi girls, 

can i join you please. Im in a FET cycle, had 2 embies put back on saturday. im so so so pleased to be back on the 2ww seems like forever ago i was here last. my test date is 11th may. sending all you girls lots of            . looking forward to chatting to you over the next two weeks. 

good luck all 

Lucy


----------



## Little Pip (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I'm new to this website but went onto the chat room for the first time yesterday and chatted to some great girls.  Can I also join in on the 2ww?

I'm in my two week wait, its our first IVF and I'm getting used to putting my feet up and not doing very much.  We go back to the clinic for our test results on the 09th May.

Any advice would be great, daytime tv is very boring!!

Good luck to everyone

Rachel


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi catherine, Luc and Pip. It looks like we are all testing at around the same time.
Im an ICSI girl, this is the first time we have got as far to the 2ww.

Are you taking the 2 weeks off work and putting your feet up? I haven't realy moved from tho sofa or bed since ET on Fri.. how much tv can one girl take??

look forward to chatting to you over the next few weeks.

Helen


----------



## salisbury (Jan 6, 2006)

HI Girls,   4 more days till test day for me, and i'm going slightly   , finding it very hard not to take every twitch as a sign, reading in to everythink far to much, anyone else like that ??  
    Niki W where in merseyside you at, i'm Wirral..  and go to Arrow park hospital, 
Well good luck girls and fingers crossed XXXX


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Salisbury, you poor thing. Are you tempted to test early?


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi girls, 


helen, im taking it easy. but am back to work on tues. which isnt stressful as im sitting most of the day. have you got the two weeks off work?

Lucy


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya Girls,
           Catherine- I took the first 4 days really easy, mainly coz i had no choice, was in alot of pain but also hosp advised me 2 take it really easy, especially the first week. But have been potterin about the house, driven the car an walked my pup, nothin 2 exiting    Good luck 4 testin on 9th   
            Helen-Good luck with ur 2ww  an 4 testin on the 10th  
            Amanda- I'll agree with Brownowl, it sounds like u tested 2 early.
            Luc- welcome 2 the 2ww, good luck  an 4 testin on the 11th  
            Rachel- It's also our first treatment but were havin ICSI, i'm bored out my brain some days on this bloomin 2ww, i'm off work, an i'm tryin 2 keep myself occupied without over doin it  Good luck with testin on 9th   
            Sailsbury- Looks like we test the same day chick.  We live in southport, an go 2 L'pool Womens, an found them great, hows Arrow Park? I know what u mean about lookin into things 2 much, u can drive urself loopy with it can't u? Sendin u loads of   4 thurs.
Sendin     2 all.x


----------



## salisbury (Jan 6, 2006)

Really wont to do test tomorrow, but hubbys says wait a few days. .
Niki W .. Arrows ok a bit slow not open at weekend, and just had a complete chance of staff, so feel like no one knows us! 
  but i'm also a Reiki master so feel very strongle that what will be will be    
          Bit of fairydust, for all you lovely girls out there.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone....hope you're all having a good bank holiday weekend 

Dooleys hun....i'm really sorry about your news. Take care and good luck for your frosties 

Amanda ~ we won't shout but we'll send the    You're still very early so fingers crossed for the 8th 

Little Pip ~ welcome to FF  and welcome to the 2WW too. Loads of luck to you. Are you not enjoying Fern and Phillip!! 

Welcome Cat, Helen and Lucy too  Love luck and sticky vibes to you all 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Katie G (Sep 8, 2005)

Hello ladies, I read this site every day for hours but don't post much.  Currently on a FET 2ww (embies transferred last Thursday) and due to test on 11th May.  I know it's only 3 days since the transfer but I'm afraid to say I feel really negative about this cycle. Only done one IVF treatment last October with a BFN.  As soon as the embies were transferred this time I started talking to them and have done up until today   but now I just feel as though they've gone.  I'm sure I stayed relatively positive during the last cycle until a couple of days before the test.  Hope I'm just being a bit of a misery and will wake up tomorrow feeling more enthusiastic and positive.
Sending you all lots of    

Take care
Katie


----------



## Gailp (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi

Im a bit late in joining this thread ive only just seen it  

I had my ET on the 20th April and test on 4th May. Like everyone else im sure I seem to be having ups and downs. This is my 5th 2ww. 3 medicated IUI's and 2 Fet's, they don't get any easier.

I am having quite bad period pains on and off at the moment and im scared that this cycle maybe all over for me. I know that the period pains dont necessarily mean that and im desperately trying to stay upbeat and positive.


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone 

*Thanks Lizzi* We're staying positive & looking forward to using our frosties 

*Amanda* It does sound like you tested early, but i know how tempting it is.   Don't give up hope as test won't have given you acurrate reading.   

*Katie* We all have good & really crappy days on 2ww, i'm sure it's a test of your mental well being. Day time TV doesn't help it much does it 

*Gail* I'm sorry you've had to go through this 5 times, i can't imagine that, once has been bad enough for me  Only a few more days to go, sending you positive vibes   

*Niki* Only 3 days to go  

Sending everyone      
Looking forward to your  .

Dooleys


----------



## amanda_hd (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi Everyone

I know everyone says i tested early and that is why i prob got my bfn  but i also post on another board and a lady there had her ET the day before me with a fresh cycle and she got a hcg of 157 today.  I also tested early this morning as had a bit of nausea yesterday and boobs went huge for a bit so felt positive and still BFN!!!!  Surely if it had worked i would have had something at 12 days post ET.

Does it take longer with medicated FET cycles??

Thanks for all your help and replies i know i am being a pain - this 2ww is bugging the hell out of me!!!!

talk soon and dont send the     around - promise no more testing for me!!

amanda xx


----------



## scrappy (Nov 15, 2004)

Can I join the dreaded 2ww with you all, I had ET on Friday and test on 12th May, feel really bored waiting already but always dread it being over for the BFN . Hoping this is our time.

Good luck everyone


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi all,
Joining all you brave nervous ladies in 2ww.
Had Et yesterday, one embryo ( grade 2, 4 cell 2 days post EC transfer)
Have been experiencing strong period like cramps eve of ET, over night and today (although milder) which is weird cause I have never had that in all my previous attempts.
Worried that poor embryo has no chance of implanting.
Hate this wait.
My blood test is scheduled for thurs 11th may by the way.
Good luck to all
Molly Mo


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya all u 2ww'ers
                      Katie, welcome 2 the 2ww, hope ur feelin more   2day, although it is hard 2 on this roller coaster ride, i'm up one min an down the next  sendin u loads of    an some  2 cheer u up.
Is ur FET a natural one?
                      Gail P- Welcome 2 the 2ww, i was readin another thread an a lady was sayin that on the poll, more that get pains on the 2ww go on 2 have BFP, so try not 2 worry ur self, sendin u loads of     4 ur 2ww 
                      Scrappy- Welcome 2 the 2ww also, ain't it just boring? i'm drivin my-self mad with my own company 2 much, an telly is doin my head in  i don't normally watch the day time rubbish. Good luck with ur 2ww   
                      Molly Mo- Welcome 2 2ww, ur pains could still b from e/c & e/t, so try not 2 worry ur self, good luck   with ur 2ww, sendin u    an blew u some bubbles coz u didn't have any


----------



## Katie G (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi Niki,
Thanks for your kind words, not feeling too bad today.  I'm not too worried about having negative thoughts as the last IVF cycle I remained positive throughout and it didn't work so on that basis I figured a few negative thoughts here and there aint going to make too much difference.  I'm on medicated FET, lots of side effects from the drugs which aren't particularly pleasant for me or DH  .

Physically I feel like I should be getting cramps and sore boobs like everybody else seems to but all I have is a dodgy tummy - not sure if this is a good or bad thing but time will tell.

Am just about to go for a Hypnotherapy session which helps me to relax.  Would recommend it to any of you girls if you get the chance, also helps to promote positive thinking.

Will be thinking of you all  - take care.

Katie


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

JUST THOUGHT ID LET YOU ALL KNOW IL BE STARTING TX AGAIN IN JUNE!!! SO IF ANYONE NEEDS ME IL BE IN JUNE/JULY BOARD. GOOD LUCK AGAIN XXXXXXX


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi girls. Hope everyone is ok?
I am feeling a little anxious as I am not experiencing any real symptoms like you girls.  Im on day 7. Is everyone experiencing something apart from me? 

Hope you are feeling a bit better today katie and molly mo?

Helen


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Helen,
        I'm not really feelin anything 2, makes u wonder don't it?
Ur not on ur own though, i've seen alot of girls on FF have no symptoms an go on 2 have BFP, but it's the not knowin that drives u mad.  
Hope the rest of ur 2ww goes well


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks Nikki. It is crazy, when you are d/reging etc you dont want symptoms and now in 2ww we are desperate for them.

Not long for you to wait now. How do you feel?


Helen


----------



## kerrys (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi all,

9 days left until I test but to say I'm not very hopefull would be the understatement of the year, 2 days before my last scan, eggs not even released and my boobs were in pain and I was getting pre-period pains, the pains have only got worse since ov.  The doc said I looked to be reponding well to the treatment, that the eggs where a good size and the lining of the womb was thick but still I FAIL.

Not sure if I can keep going round this again and again, when is enough truely enough.................

Kit


----------



## Rocky (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Just popping in to wish you all the best of luck on your 2ww. I'm now on day 7 of my 2nd 2ww and starting to get really nervous that its not going to work again. Im on clexane and some other muscular injection as well as all the usual stuff, which i think are driving me potty. Roll on 11 May!!!!
Kit, i know exactly what you are going through - keep the faith!
Once again good luck to you all.
Luv
Bec


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Girls, Just 2 say we got a   thismornin.


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

niki im so sorry  look after you and your dh  luv maria xxx


----------



## Katie G (Sep 8, 2005)

Niki - really sorry to hear your news  
Take care
Katie


----------



## amanda_hd (Oct 16, 2004)

Niki

So sorry to hear your news, hoping things would have turned out differently



amanda


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh Nikki, I am really really sorry about the result,Sending hugs to you.

Helen,I have still had cramps on and off and dodgy tummy occasionally, neither of which I experienced when I had my BFP with my daughter or my BFP that i ended up going on to miscarry nor with the countlesss IVF/IUi's that I went trough prior to them so who really knows whats what!

How is everyone else? 

Molly Mo


----------



## Gailp (Apr 10, 2005)

Niki so sorry about your BFN, I know exactly how you are feeling as I to got a BFN this morning

xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

oh Nikki, so sorry to read your news.   to you and DH

Helen


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Niki and Gail ~ really so sorry......many hugs to you both 

Welcome Katie, Scrappy, Molly, Kit and Bec......happy chatting and loads of luck and babydust  

Hope everyones ok over here.....how hot is it today!!!

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Mind if I join you? I'm due to test on the 10th but not feeling too positive at the moment!
I only had 1 embie transfered as the doc told me I was at a high risk of a severe case of OHSS, so 1 was my only option  
I am getting slight af pains but on & off & not too painful, so don't really know what that means?? Hope my little one makes it though??

Hope you are all doing ok & not getting too stressed..
Take care
noodle xxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Niki,

So sorry hunny,thinking of you loads     

Kelly x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi noodle
Im testing on the 10th too. I have to attend the hosp for a blood test, are you able to test with a hpt?
Hope you are not feeling too   and the 2 weeks are going quickly
Helen


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Mrs~GG

I am doing a Home test hunni, but I am very anxious about the whole thing, I bet you are too, well lets keep our fingers crossed for us then.......

Good Luck hun
noodle xxxxx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

sorry to be so absent at times but i end up looking at this late at night when I am so tired and get such a weird mixture of utter sadness for those that report BFN's and elation for those with BFP's.
Thanks for welcoming me on to this message board and also thanks for adding me to the testing date list.
No symptoms to speak of now, odd cramps and reaction to the cyclogest and feel sure normally get soorer boobs. 
All my love and luck and best wishes to all
Anyone doing all this in north/north west london? 
Molly Mo


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya Girls,
            Thanks so much 2 all u lovely ladies for all ur support and kind messages following our result.
We should b havin our 1st FET cycle about july, so loads of     for our       
Just 2 wish u all the best for ur    sendin u all loads of


----------



## elemnat (Jan 20, 2006)

hope you dont mind me joining the fun here? 
had 2 grade 1.5's put on board this morning. Just hoping the   goes quickly.

Have been told to go and rest now, (aparently been on here toooo long!) So will try to read the last few pages of this thread to see who's who. Noticed a few names I recognise.....Mrs gg, no hiding from me, and Noodle how are you hun?

ANyway will catch you all tomorrow

Love Elaine xxx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi there,
Just out of interest, getting slightly concerned now day 8 of 2ww that have not had breast tenderness.Have always had it due to the cyclogest ( I thought) whether the result was negative or positive in all my IUI/IVF cycles.I am on 2 pessaries a day.
Has anyone had completely different experiences with cyclogest? Has anyone had no breast tenderness but still had a BFP?
Sorry....you all know how frustrating and niggling these details can be during this time.
Molly Mo


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Molly Mo

I'm on 2nd iui and this time has been slightly different than last, boobs are deffo not as tender and sore, and I have hardly any symptoms this time.

Slight af type cramps started around day 5 and are steadily getting worse so I am thinking witch is on way!! I dont test til Sat  

Good luck hun XX


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

good luck too for you on Saturday hun
Molly Mo
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way...........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,57112.0.html


----------

